# how do i install a lift kit ?



## montreal (Oct 29, 2009)

hi everyone , i want to lift my 2006 kawi 360 prairie by an inch or 2, never done this before.can it be a diy project? also where is the best place online to purchase the pieces and what do i need exactly? Any help would be appreciated - happy riding to all......


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea you can do it your self its not hard. as far as where to order it depends on how much you want to spend


----------



## montreal (Oct 29, 2009)

thanks for the reply Brute - do you have any websites to recomend? or any kits to recomend? as for pricing, i'm pretty flexible...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Check with Xtreme Lifts (google is your friend) see if they have a lift kit for it, or SSATV they might have a kit. Both are reputable companies. Again, with SSATV google is your friend.


----------



## montreal (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

*EZ install 2 inch lift..*

I just did my 2009 sportsman tonight...it took me about 2 hours with the EZ install 2 inch lift...that i bought at Super ATV...it was pretty easy to install and i had alot of fun doing it.I did'nt want to go any higher because of having axle problems and it looks pretty good and i did take it for a spin and it does drive alot different, but i'm happy with it and i'll post pictures of it in the next day or so....of before and after and it did make a difference being only lifted 2 inches, i was surprised....MUDDIE49:rockn:


----------

